# Create your own sorority/fraternity!



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

Use 2-3 letters from the list to create one that is perfect for you

alpha(A)= baller
beta(B)= desperate
delta(Δ)= *****
chi(X)= redhead
phi(Φ)= slightly douche
mu(M)= fat chicks
epsilon(E)= insignificant
omega(Ω)= black/hispanic/asian etc.....
sigma(Σ)= stupid
theta(Θ)= chill
rho(P)= smart
kappa(K)= sexy man
gamma(Γ)= sporty
lambda(Λ)= dedicated
tau(T)= party boy/girl
zeta(Z)= perfectionist

(not sure if I missed any letters)


examples:
phi mu is full of the slightly douchy fat chicks.
My dad's frat, kappa kappa gamma, is full of the really sexy sporty guys
delta chi is full of the redheaded *****es
I fit right in with delta delta delta


----------



## VaeVictis (Jan 18, 2012)

BKZ


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You mean this?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

If I had been in a fraternity, it would have been Sigma Phi Epsilon :lol.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> You mean this?


Yea, that's me lmao


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kathykook said:


> Yea, that's me lmao


uh mah gahhhh....can you buhleeve it?! :lol


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> uh mah gahhhh....can you buhleeve it?! :lol


 No, I can't. I CAN'T buhleeve millennium man is ACTUALLY posting in my thread!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I didn't even pic a fraternity! :lol


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> you mean this?


love it!!!!!


----------

